# What is the best way to "sanitize" a sheep pen?



## soarwitheagles (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi again everyone!

Just wanted to ask, what is the best way to "sanitize" a sheep pen?

One of our sheep ewes caught the dreaded "pink eye" again...I noticed that no sheep caught the pink eye again until I removed some sheep panels and allowed some sheep into the quarantine area...my bad!

Is there a way to effectively sanitize a sheep pen or is it a lost cause?

I was thinking to mix up a bleach/water solution and spray the quarantine area with it...but, as always, not so sure this would work.

Please help me our if you can!

Thank you,

Soar


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 30, 2016)

I've heard of folks using bleach to "sterilize" areas, but it's pretty hard on everything it touches. Another product that I've heard a lot of folks talk about and never heard any negative press is Oxine.  http://www.bio-cide.com/oxine/  I understand it is a cleared sanitizer for food production areas, so I take that as a pretty safe product to use.  I've never used it.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Apr 1, 2016)

G'day,perhaps the following could be of help to you.First ,carefully examine the eye under the lids to make sure its not a seed trapped in there,this can cause a scratch on the eye and cause irritation."In days of old" I used to use a product  for Mastitis in cattle(it comes in a tube with a nozzle and you just squeeze a little under the lid and lightly massage it.the cream contains antibiotics and prevents any infection developing.

If I had to house stock I would be developing a "deep litter" system as once it is "active" the bacteria and heat will control  the smells and adverse bacteria.It's a little expensive to set-up but you only clean it out once a year and all that great compost goes onto your pastures to feed them...T.O.R.


----------

